# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  थायराइड कर सकता है आप क मूड को प्रभावित

## Apurv Sharma

थायराइड एक तितली के आकार की छोटी ग्रंथि होती है, यह गर्दन के निचले भाग के बीच में होती है। इसका मूल काम शरीर के मेटाबोलिज्म को नियंत्रित करना होता हैं। मेटाबोलिज़्म को नियंत्रित करने के लिए थायराइड हार्मोन बनाता है जो शरीर के कोशिकाओं को यह बताता है कि कितनी उर्जा का उपयोग किया जाना है। यह शरीर का एक महत्*वपूर्ण हिस्*सा होता है। और अगर थायराइड ठीक ढंग से काम नही करता तो कई प्रकार की जटिल बीमारी हो सकती है जैसे हाइपोथायरायडिज्म, हाइपरथायरायडिज्*म और हाशिमोटो रोग|

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*आप के मूड पर प्रभाव :-*थायराइड रोग का असर आपके मूड पर भी हो सकता है। इस रोग में चिंता के कारण आपका मूड बिगड़ सकता है। आमतौर पर यह माना जाता है कि अधिक गंभीर थायराइड रोग,आप का अधिक गंभीर मूड बदलता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

* आप के मूड पर अन्य प्रभाव :-

*यदि आप एक अति थाइराइड यानी हाइपरथारायडिज्*म से पीडि़त है, तो आपको असामान्य घबराहट, चिंता, और चिड़चिड़ापन, आदि का अनुभव हो सकता है। इसके विपरीत, यदि आपको अन्*डरएक्टिव थायराइड हाइपोथायरायडिज्म है, तो आपको गंभीर थकान और अवसाद का हल्का अनुभव हो सकता है।लेकिन यह भी जरूरी नही कि चिंता या अवसाद जैसे भावनात्मक लक्षण थायराइड की बीमारी के केवल लक्षण हो। थायराइड की बीमारी आम तौर पर संकेत के रूप में इस तरह के लक्षण जैसे वजन कम या ज्यादा , गर्म या ठंडे, मल त्याग में परिवर्तन करने के लिए संवेदनशीलता, और मासिक धर्म अनियमितताओं के साथ जुड़ा हुआ होता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*निदान :-* योग से शारीरिक, भावनात्मक और आध्यात्मिक कायाकल्प प्राचीन पद्धति का तरीका है। योग के विभिन्न आसन थायराइड पर नियंत्रण पाने के लिए सहायक सिद्ध हो सकते हैं।इसके लिए आपको नियमित योगाभ्यास की जरूरत होती है। यह एक अच्छा और सरल उपाए है|

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*उपचार :-*थायरायड के मूल्यांकन के लिए आपके ब्*लड का नमूना प्रयोगशाला में भेजा जाता है। और आपका डॉक्टर आकलन के इस निष्*कर्ष पर पहुंचता है कि आपको कितनी मात्र मे दवा की जरूरत है। इस दवा की मदद से आप बेहतर महसूस करती हैं साथ ही शरीर का मेटाबोलिज्म फिर से सुचारू रूप से काम कर सकता है। जब आपको कई सप्ताह तक दवा दी जाती है, तो आप पाते हैं कि अवसाद, थकान, ध्यान केंद्रित करने की कमी और मूड को प्रभावित करने वाले अन्य लक्षण साथ-साथ गायब होने लगेगें। लेकिन अगर आप दवा लेने के दो महीने के बाद भी मूड विकारों का अनुभव करते है तो आपको अपने डॉक्टर से इस बारे में बात करनी चाहिए।

----------

